# Has anyone wanted to...to escape their job



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Not a suicide thread. Has anyone ever wanted to die because they want to escape being a slave to a company for the next 40 something years?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No . Working for the man does suck big ones but I can't say I've ever wanted to die rather than suck those big ones for the man . 
But then I can't say I've ever sucked a big one before so maybe .


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you feel like that? What's your jobs? You can't switch professions?


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Cascades said:


> Do you feel like that? What's your jobs? You can't switch professions?


Sometimes.pharm tech. Yes, I can but there are no jobs and im not getting hired in my field (science). I think work environment is the real issue though. Dealing with people everyday does not work for me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

thats why ive had so much trouble staying at one job lately. I think people fail to realize how awful alot of jobs actually are.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Working simply to pay the bills is soul destroying which is why I've had a number of jobs over the years but I've not wanted to die because of that, just escape...


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Not yet, but I'll probably get there someday


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

All the time. I find I'm exceptionally good at staying home all day doing nothing meaningful. If given the chance that is. Shouldn't people be allowed to do what they are really good at?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. I love the company I work for. I hope things stay similar until I retire.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I still had hope when I was younger. Now it's more like being glad people don't live forever. It also depends if you luck out finding people you like working with. Not to mention it's not likely one can stay with a company for 40 years these days along with regular raises.


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to work at retail , made me wanna kill myself .


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, glad to know I'm not alone in the desire for something better. Nubly, you're a special breed. What do you do that's so fun?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Tofuescape said:


> Well, glad to know I'm not alone in the desire for something better. Nubly, you're a special breed. What do you do that's so fun?


It's not the job that I love, it's the company's benefits.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 31, 2016)

I always hated school and although I have company job right now and it is quite OK (not so many people, friendly atmosphere, no stress etc) I don't like it and I am going to quit it in one month.

I just feel like company job is a waste of time and it is impossible to stay focused 8 hours.
... I always prefered working at home and being a freelancer so soon I will go back to this lifestyle.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Marlena said:


> I always hated school and although I have company job right now and it is quite OK (not so many people, friendly atmosphere, no stress etc) I don't like it and I am going to quit it in one month.
> 
> I just feel like company job is a waste of time and it is impossible to stay focused 8 hours.
> ... I always prefered working at home and being a freelancer so soon I will go back to this lifestyle.


That's what I want too. How on earth did you make cash as a freelancer though, what did you do?


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Sadly, working is something most people have to do just in order to get by. This is whether you have any issues or not. Speaking with many people where I work, their feelings are much the same as mine. It pays to keep you going from one month to the next. No one would really be there if they didn't want to and they'd all quit if they ever come into serious money on the lottery. My own thoughts entirely&#8230;

The only difference is that they seem to get along with one another. They can communicate easily with each other and not many face criticism. Myself? I struggle to make myself heard and when I do I'm misunderstood. Please check out my blog section (from around February through to July this year) and my eight part vlog series titled '_Catching Work colleagues..._' for concrete evidence on how I'm openly singled out for insults and criticism - hence just one of several reasons for my SA. Whilst work isn't pleasant for many regular people, it's made especially unpleasant for people like ourselves who struggle to mix with people at the best of times - only to face jokes and insults when we try our best.

Sadly, it's not as simple as changing jobs. The situation was equally as bad in my last job. As soon as people get to know me, the knives come out and straight into the back they go. Again, another reason for my SA. Changing jobs would just increase my anxiety further as I'm not really a fan of change and within months, I'd be back in exactly the same social position with another bunch of people.

If you don't have the 'gift of the gab' - you're going to struggle in work. It's as simple as that.

If I had enough money to tide me over until retirement, I'd quite happily sit at home and only go out when it come to family occasions and shopping. I did spend close to three days completely alone in the house back in June. I booked some time off work whilst the parents were away (I still live at home - no other choice as a single person on a low income). It was like having a 'monk mode' - and I loved it.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Sometimes. I think it makes a difference what you do though. If most work is mediocre pay and a meh environment would you rather be making apps people forget about in a month or helping animals.


----------



## james77A (Sep 25, 2016)

I've had three jobs in the past none of which are really skilled or qualified positions. Hair Salon Receptionist/dogsbody, Asda worker and another retail outfit i will not name as they are a shambles and I wish I'd never worked there... 

But at the moment I'm unemployed and selling my collectables to get by. It's ok and I've actually enjoyed it a lot - although my mum helps me out by going to the post office and really it should be me doing that but waiting in queues, nervous and seweaty & worrying me don't mix... I do enjoy making customers happy with their purchases though! It's quite amazing finding happiness in that one way, selling on my own - rather then stood at a till... in a shop... working for some company... bashing my head on the scanner wanting to die at any given moment.

I know my last employment really was like slave labour, you'd sell your soul to these people and it was never enough! I'm happy at the thought of those I know who have escaped and quite glad and giddy at the thought of those miserable still toiling away in that sweat shop, listing to that one CD over and over and over again...lol I've gave them away


----------



## Violagirl (Jun 22, 2014)

I definitely have wanted to escape my job for a while. It comes in waves where things slow down and it isn't as busy and when it does get busy, it almost feels like nothing is going right. If something is done and a certain upper manager at my job thinks it should have been done a different way or a better way in her mind, she gets on you about it. I'm going through that this week and it's miserable. Luckily I will be going out of state for 8 days after next week so trying to keep on going with that in mind. It makes me feel like I can't be trusted to do the job that I was hired on to do...


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

It's just doing the same thing over and over for 8 f**king hours a day I can't stand. I work in a call center so maybe that's why it's so miserable, but still I'm like I can't take one more call I'm gonna scream. I can't see how people do this day in and day out. If we could get everyone to all quit at the same time then we'd get what we want but unfortunately most people like being slaves and most people prefer possessions and low wages over freedom. I'm fine working but I don't want to do this. I wish I could make money doing something I like doing. Hell even if I like doing it no f**king way i would spend 8 hours a day doing it. The whole damn day is gone. And at my job you get stuck on the phone everyday so you are always doing overtime. And you have to get their early because it takes forever to clock in and lunches are unpaid so it's an extra 30mins you have to be there so it's really more like 9 hour days. Plus I spend and hour getting ready for work so I consider that 10hours of my life wasted. It's my life why the hell should I spend it for some sh*t faced company who doesn't even pay me a living wage. Not only that my coworkers and bosses bully me everyday so I'm spending all my waking hours with people I hate doing **** I hate making hardly enough to survive only to die in several years with not enough money to get by and no social security. Where the hell do our mfing tax dollars go? Some little kids came up to my moms house the other day trying to raise money so their school could buy paper. What the ****? We are all being cheated every damn day and it doesn't get better unless you work for yourself. I can't stand this bull**** and I just wish I could live my own life. I'd finally be able to tell all my coworkers what **** faces they really are for talking about me. And maybe even spit on that b**ch at work I don't like. ... just really fed up with my job today.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I hear that. I had a job where I often volunteered to stay half an hour or more after closing time to finish up some loose ends. So I hated it when my manager would tell me to take a call after hours with the attitude like I never did my job well. Or alternately I was told I had to stop what I was doing because they were closing up. I was on salary so I wasn't even getting overtime.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

This is why I normally am as nice as possible when I call a tech support line...I can only imagine the frustration the person on the other end of the phone is feeling. And, your sentiments about your job are not unique. There are millions of Americans who dread going into their job every day, but that's what it takes to make this economy function...people doing things they really don't want to be doing for a lot longer than they wish they had to.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I am terrified for this to happen to me. I'm going to hope not...


----------

